# Скорость от роутера с Gentoo

## AntonZubkoff

Добрый день! Возникла такая проблема. Есть роутер на Gentoo. 2 интерфейса. Скорость внешнего 10MBit, внутреннего - 100MBit . На роутере поднят нат и прокси. С роутера скорость в мир - 10MBit, проблем нет, но через NAT или прокси скорость упала до 2-3MBit. Где копать? Спасибо! 

P.S. Вроде ничего не менял.

----------

## alfa5

а какая модель роутера? что с маршрутизацией?

----------

## TigerJr

 *AntonZubkoff wrote:*   

> Добрый день! Возникла такая проблема. Есть роутер на Gentoo. 2 интерфейса. Скорость внешнего 10MBit, внутреннего - 100MBit . На роутере поднят нат и прокси. С роутера скорость в мир - 10MBit, проблем нет, но через NAT или прокси скорость упала до 2-3MBit. Где копать? Спасибо! 
> 
> P.S. Вроде ничего не менял.

 

а как мерил? спидтестом через проксю??? хехе ))))

----------

